# Female betta tail type??



## Lori_manou (Nov 26, 2020)

Hey so I have a female betta. What’s her tail type? I wanna breed her a halfmoon plaket so I need to know her tail type. Thanks


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Looks like a koi plakat. Not a halfmoon though, so you would get mixed babies. Could possibly be just a delta tail too, no way to tell unless you know your sources.


----------



## Lori_manou (Nov 26, 2020)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Looks like a koi plakat. Not a halfmoon though, so you would get mixed babies. Could possibly be just a delta tail too, no way to tell unless you know your sources.


Wdym sources?


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Where is she from?


----------



## Lori_manou (Nov 26, 2020)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Where is she from?


Haha Petsmart... I know not good to breed them, but it will be my first spawn so I just wanna test out if I like the hobby. She’s very curious and healthy so ya


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Unfortunately there isn't much of a way to tell so there is a good chance you might end up with some funky looking tails. Make sure you have homes before hand or someone to sell them to before you breed


----------



## Lori_manou (Nov 26, 2020)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Unfortunately there isn't much of a way to tell so there is a good chance you might end up with some funky looking tails. Make sure you have homes before hand or someone to sell them to before you breed


Yep! I’m gonna do a mix of eBay Craigslist and local fish stors


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

I would be careful though-with mixed babies not many people are going to buy via eBay and local fish stores. With mine they are careful and won't take just any betta's without knowing the genetics. If you sell them on ebay you would most likely only be able to sell the babies for $5 to $10 as most people want purebreed babies. This may end up with a loss of money and extra babies. Please keep this in mind


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Not too long ago a great seller tried selling hybrids and very few sold. She resorted to selling in lots of six. They are still waiting for buyers. 

I'm thinking this could be because people might want to breed and know what they will producing instead of their breeding being a crapshoot. Just because two Betta, or dogs or cats are pretty doesn't mean they will product pretty or sell-able offspring.


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Not too long ago a great seller tried selling hybrids and very few sold. She resorted to selling in lots of six. They are still waiting for buyers.
> 
> I'm thinking this could be because people might want to breed and know what they will producing instead of their breeding being a crapshoot. Just because two Betta, or dogs or cats are pretty doesn't mean they will product pretty or sell-able offspring.


Preciscely. If you really want to get into the hobby, start with a nice pair from a reputable source first. I can definitely recommend a few places if you want some options.


----------



## Lori_manou (Nov 26, 2020)

Betta fish - general for sale - by owner


I’m breeding my bettas soon. Male Hellboy Koi Halfmoon Plaket to a Female Koi Plaket The male is a show quality I purchased from a seller. The female however is beautiful and healthy, but is from a...



losangeles.craigslist.org




Guys that’s the ad I made. If there is anything I should ad or change please help lol. I’m more looking to do this as a fun hobby. (And yes of course I have done hours of research and prep) 
I’m more looking to sell as pets to the right people and not so much as a show quality thing. Thanks for your advice I truly appreciate it!


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Lori_manou said:


> Betta fish - general for sale - by owner
> 
> 
> I’m breeding my bettas soon. Male Hellboy Koi Halfmoon Plaket to a Female Koi Plaket The male is a show quality I purchased from a seller. The female however is beautiful and healthy, but is from a...
> ...


What's your breeding plan?


----------



## Lori_manou (Nov 26, 2020)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> What's your breeding plan?


Wdym? Like what do I want to produce? I’m looking to produce lots of Koi’s and some hellboys.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If I were you, I'd get my male evaluated by those who know (are aware of the IBC standards) and if he has any faults, look for a female that doesn't share them. A pair where one Betta strengthens the other. If you're going to devote all that space and time and spend hundreds of dollars for jars, live foods, etc., you might as well start out with quality.


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

How long and how do you plan on conditioning, what tank setup for the pair, what supplies do you plan on using, what will you feed the fry, how will you ship them etc.


----------



## Lori_manou (Nov 26, 2020)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> How long and how do you plan on conditioning, what tank setup for the pair, what supplies do you plan on using, what will you feed the fry, how will you ship them etc.


I plan on conditioning and monitoring them for about 3 weeks. I have a 5 gallon that I want to set up. I have the tank just I haven’t set it up. I have a vinegar eel culture and I’m going to hatch BBS. I’m going to jar them once they get old enough.


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Do you have a cycled sponge filter, test kit, and adjustable heater?


----------



## Lori_manou (Nov 26, 2020)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Do you have a cycled sponge filter, test kit, and adjustable heater?


Yep. I ordering the testing kit and the filter. I’ve just been busy. I’m planning on running the sponge filter during the conditioning phase in my already established tank to get it it filled with bacteria. I get my water tested at a store down the street from my house, but I knew once I really wanted to get into betta keeping, it would be safer to have test strips. I got another heater.


----------



## Lori_manou (Nov 26, 2020)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Do you have a cycled sponge filter, test kit, and adjustable heater?


Actually do you guys have like a list of some sort of everything you need for breeding bettas? I’m definitely not trying to rush this I want to get everything and take my time.


----------



## Lori_manou (Nov 26, 2020)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Do you have a cycled sponge filter, test kit, and adjustable heater?


I have a bunch of guppy grass growing In my tanks so I can take some out no problem. I also have duckweed growing and that thing is crazy 😂


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

You’ll need to eventually move your fry from the spawning tank to a grow out tank. 5 gallons won’t be enough room once they reach 1-2 months old. Also at around 2 months they may start to become nippy with eachother. The more hiding places in the grow out tank the better. You’ll suddenly find yourself with baby fish that need to be separated from the main grow out tank and could find yourself with several tanks to separate your spawn.


----------



## Lori_manou (Nov 26, 2020)

X skully X said:


> You’ll need to eventually move your fry from the spawning tank to a grow out tank. 5 gallons won’t be enough room once they reach 1-2 months old. Also at around 2 months they may start to become nippy with eachother. The more hiding places in the grow out tank the better. You’ll suddenly find yourself with baby fish that need to be separated from the main grow out tank and could find yourself with several tanks to separate your spawn.


Oh don’t worry. I know about that. After they get old and large enough, I’m gonna order jars and jar them. The 5 gall was just for the first couple weeks and for breeding


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

There are several stickies that will answer your questions and list supplies you need.


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Lori_manou said:


> Oh don’t worry. I know about that. After they get old and large enough, I’m gonna order jars and jar them. The 5 gall was just for the first couple weeks and for breedin


 Well ok then 🤷🏻‍♀️ I guess you know what you’re doing. Best of luck. Come back and do a spawn log for the forum when you’re ready.


----------



## Lori_manou (Nov 26, 2020)

X skully X said:


> Well ok then 🤷🏻‍♀️ I guess you know what you’re doing. Best of luck. Come back and do a spawn log for the forum when you’re ready.


Oooh what’s a spawn log that sound fun!?


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Betta Spawn Logs


Detail your breeding results here.




www.bettafish.com





I do love seeing baby betta fish.


----------



## Lori_manou (Nov 26, 2020)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Unfortunately there isn't much of a way to tell so there is a good chance you might end up with some funky looking tails. Make sure you have homes before hand or someone to sell them to before you breed


Hey so I noticed she has some blue iridescent scales... is she considered a Galaxy? I know they are all koi’s and just labels and I literally couldn’t care less if she is or isn’t lol I’m just wondering


----------

